# Very new // questions on site visits



## indiashuttlewort (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi there,

Very new to this and have been trawling through the many buildings completely fascinated and obsessed with seeing some of them. I had noticed that some of the 'site visits' various members had made were indeed main access to the buildings. I was just wondering whether there was any advice in finding out site owners // contacting councils // tracking down who has the keys to let you in and look around. OR granted access to private sites!...

Also has anyone every had the opportunity to use any of the buildings???


again v new so don't know if already been covered!

Any help exceedingly appreciated


----------



## krela (Oct 15, 2014)

There are no permission visits. Most of the reports and photos are taken by trespassing and using already existing ways in to places. It's very rare that a site owner or council would let you in if you asked, why would they? 

What do you mean by using buildings? I personally have run a number of projects turning derelict heritage buildings into art venues and am currently renovating a derelict grade ii listed victorian chapel and turning it into a community centre.


----------



## Mr beady (Oct 15, 2014)

Like Krela said most reports do come from tresspassing but for example I saw a mill that was being worked on and noticed there was a site office and introduced myself and got invited back a few days later to photograph. This is one way of getting a permission. Nowadays I find it's either councils or developers who own the buildings


----------



## indiashuttlewort (Oct 15, 2014)

WHy would they - because you maybe have the prospect of wanting to do something interesting there // take photos so that people can see it!

That's brilliant - that is exactly what i mean, being able to use the properties for platforms of expression. Derelict sights are particularly complimentary towards arts, sculpture theatrical as so inspiring (emphasis on creation of work not presentation...avoiding the 'fashion' of derelict buildings industry). Being able to get in contact with them and talk to them about doing something is another story!

Where may I ask are they, I think that sounds tremendous, would love to come and visit // see photos?


----------



## krela (Oct 15, 2014)

indiashuttlewort said:


> WHy would they - because you maybe have the prospect of wanting to do something interesting there // take photos so that people can see it!



That's really not how it tends to work. Most property owners care only about the commercial value of their land and couldn't care less about intersting things or people seeing it. Plus putting it "out there" only attracts even more people / explorers / thieves / vandals etc. There are exceptions, but they're very much in the minority. 

Myself and my project partner have spent years talking to property owners and local councils trying to do just that and it's mostly like headbutting a brick wall. It's only through 5 years of persistence and proving ourselves that landowners will entertain our ideas now.

Part of the reason we're doing it is to prove that it is possible though, with the right approach, drive and determination.


----------



## krela (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's a thread about my current project:

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=29536[/ame]


----------



## ironsky (Oct 15, 2014)

In the past Iv done a bit of tresspassing but cant do it now unless a site has easy access I'm a bit restricted. This is due to having a damaged leg though a work accident some years ago weather Iv been just lucky most sites I do the owner has allowed me access though most places I do are up for auction or are up for sale anyway a couple Iv done weren't for sale but because Iv shown proof of what I do and understand the risk was allowed access. But I think its pot luck to be honest.


----------



## Chopper (Oct 15, 2014)

There are odd occasions where permission visits are granted, London Underground sometimes allow visits to abandoned stations. If you can find the owners, go for it. I imagine that most of the time though, the answer will be no! They are liable for your safety after all, and these places are often dangerous.


----------

